# Puff Monkey's Industrial Grow Room



## PUFF MONKEY

Well guys, i've been planning this setup since my first sprouts broke ground...throughout this thread i'll be posting pics of my new setup...it's in an upstairs room that noone uses and the size is perfect...the veg room is 20sqft with a 480w floro light board(same one i used in my first grow),a 160 CFM can fan for ventilation with a can filter 2600...my flower room is 40sqft with a 1000w HPS and cooltube cooled with a 180 CFM blower...these are the parts i have now...this morining i got a call from my uncle to tell me that an inheritance check for $30,000 will be here within 10 days    ....so of course i'll be pimpin' out my rooms      here are some pics of the build so far.....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

so far i've spent less that $200 on materials


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

still gotta hang doors and install weather stripping


----------



## andy52

gonna be a fine setup.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i still can't decide on wether to buy 2 600w digitals or 2 1000w digitals...would the energy savings of 2 600's make up for the reduced yield that i would get with 2 1000's ????the room will be covered completely with ultreflect and each room will have a 30 mil vinyl liner to catch water drips covering the entire floor...


----------



## Funkfarmer

Looks like its gonna be BAD A**. Good luck puff.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

thanks smoky..anyone have an idea on the lights ?


----------



## time4tokin20s

Rockin' it Puff
I can't wait to move next year so I can expand.

I would personally go with the 600's.Just depends on the coverage you need.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

well, bein' that my flower room is 40sqft, would 2 600's be "optimal" ??? or should i just go with the 1000's seeing that money is not an issue ???will i have to re wire the room, should i get the 240V models ?????lots of questions....i have a good friend  who is an electrician and will help me if i NEED it


----------



## time4tokin20s

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> well, bein' that my flower room is 40sqft, would 2 600's be "optimal" ??? or should i just go with the 1000's seeing that money is not an issue ???will i have to re wire the room, should i get the 240V models ?????lots of questions....i have a good friend  who is an electrician and will help me if i NEED it



Two 600's should be fine.If you have the money 4 - 400's would kick *** thogh,lol.Here's a light coverage link----->
http://living-learning.com/faq/litecov.htm


----------



## tn_toker420

Jeeeezzz...sounds like you'll be set on gear Puff...Good to hear ya steppin it up and givin the ladies more room ...wish i could help ya but it's really out of my area ...hmm, well how would it work out if ya got 1 600 and 1 1000 ??? just a thought, Keep us Updated


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

4- 400's huh ? that does sound tempting... how much does a normal room circuit handle ??


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

no,...i'm gonna go with 2 lumatek digital MH/HPS 1000w systems with the hortilux HPS bulb upgrades from HYDROWHOLESALE.com..they got em' for $399 with the cooltubes..i cant handle the hum of magnetic ballasts


----------



## Growdude

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> no,...i'm gonna go with 2 lumatek digital MH/HPS 1000w systems with the hortilux HPS bulb upgrades from HYDROWHOLESALE.com..they got em' for $399 with the cooltubes..i cant handle the hum of magnetic ballasts


 
I think you made the right choice, 40 sq/ft needs 200,000 lumens and 2 600's leaves you a little short, 2 1000's is about 300,000 lumens and as long as the heat is controlled your going to see a better harvest.

And nice room you got going!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

oh yeah,...i designed everything to be PERFECT....temp,humidity,ventilation...i'll be using a 440 CFM can fan for the aircooled hoods and a pair of 440 CFM to clear the room(intake and exhaust) along with a can filter 100(420-800 cfm) for odor control....the veg room will have it's own ventilation system and carbon filter
                                                                                     :holysheep:


----------



## NorCalHal

Have your electrician run you a dedicated 30 amp 240v line to a Intermatic T104 timer. Then run your outlets for the lights from the timer.
IMHO, it is better to have a dedicated breaker for anything over 1000w.

Your electrician should know of the timer I speak of. Very reliable and will never fail.


----------



## Timmyjg6

I agree with NORCALHAL have an individual breaker setup for the room. You could probably just upgrade the one already there... Also if your going to get the 2 1000's you will need moor than 1 4" 454 cfm vortex. Id get the 6" for the exhaust and a 4" for intake. Also if your getting the 1000's you might want to look into mixed spectrum lighting. But if you want, 600's would work just fine for your room. Would run cooler so you can have them closer than the 1000's. So you might even be running at the same lumen's. Plus youll save so much on your electricity bill. I am just saying since your new to this you shouldn't cause yourself moor problems than you can handle... But i could be wrong.. Good Luck, i like your grow room. Cant wait to see some stuff going on in it...  But if you asked me what i would do with the space i would set up 2 4'X4' flood and drain tables each with an air cooled 600W mixed spectrum light. That would give you room to walk around.. Also in the veg room i would have a couple DWC mothers and a cloning section... Maybe grab a nice bubble cloner and place fresh rooted clones into the flowering tables maybe 20-25 clones per table. And Have the 2 flowering tables alternating in between months so one month one table is ready to harvest and thin place new clones and in a month the other is ready and so on... If you were to do this you could get anywhere from 1/4 to a Lb per table per harvest... But thats just me... Good luck bro...


----------



## Timmyjg6

Check out these sites...

This ones good for lights, when you select one check the box for the Euro Reflectour.. Its only 350.00 for a digital 1000W with Euro air cooled hood...
htgsupply.com

This ones good for everything else. Check out Ionic Nutrients, they are great and simple. They also have nice hydro equipmint...
horticulturesource.com


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

could i just run a 240v 40a line from the breaker box in the house to the lights and run the fans and floros on the wall outlets (120v) ??


----------



## dubblehue

I say take the $30k check and put a down payment on a whole house you can grow in.


----------



## Timmyjg6

I think if your in America you need to stay with 120v...


			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> could i just run a 240v 40a line from the breaker box in the house to the lights and run the fans and floros on the wall outlets (120v) ??


----------



## tn_toker420

So ya have decided to go with the 1000's for sure puff??? Can't wait to see the finished product ...I hope it's a work of art  ...But man, you're gonna have hella set-up now buddy...but you're goin' with the switchable's tho ??? didn't know that ...let me know hows it goin' ...till then


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> could i just run a 240v 40a line from the breaker box in the house to the lights and run the fans and floros on the wall outlets (120v) ??



If I were you I would run a dedicated circuit (or 2) to the grow room.  Most likely the outlets in the room share a breaker with other rooms.  Most bedroom and other living areas have 15 amp breakers.  I don't think you want to put a bunch of fans and perhaps cooling/heating equipment on the bedroom breaker.  Adequate amperage to your grow room is a must to keep things safe.  You have an incredible space to grow, don't scrimp on the electrical needs.


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh

u should be able to squeeze 5lbs. dry out of those 2 1000 watt lights if u have everything perfect.


----------



## NorCalHal

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> could i just run a 240v 40a line from the breaker box in the house to the lights and run the fans and floros on the wall outlets (120v) ??


 
I know what your sayin, and yes you can. 

You would have to run a bigger guage wire (8?, Pro electrical help here??) from the main, on a 40 amp 240 breaker, then run that to a seperate subpanel box. I am not sure what exactally it is called, but it is like a small Main Panel, but with only 4-6 breakers.
From that box have a 20 amp 240 breaker to power your lights with 10 guage wire, and run a couple of 15-20 amp 120 breakers with 12 guage to power your equipment.

I have done this before with no issues, but I do perfer to wire str8 from the MainPanel. I am sure your electrician can tell you a little more.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

ALLWaYsHiGh said:
			
		

> u should be able to squeeze 5lbs. dry out of those 2 1000 watt lights if u have everything perfect.


now thats what i'm talkin' about !!!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i'd better hurry up and finish this project.....i just had 41 sprouts break ground...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i got the electrical shtuff figured out...we(my electrician friend and i ) are gonna run a 90amp #2 flat aluminum cable through the attic to the grow room wired for 240v...i'll install a 8-12 circuit breaker box and wire atleast 6 of those circuits back down to 120v for fans and veg lights...i omly need 2 240v outlets for the digital ballasts...and to answer TNtokers question, the lumatek 1000w are not "switchable" per say, but they will fire both types of lamps.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i've also decided to switch to hydro.....i'm buying a 22"x44" ebb&flow system for the veg room and a 4'x6'x6" ebb&flow system for the flower room... whats the minimum size rez for a 4x6x6" table ???? and whats a good GPM pump rating for that size ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

bump....i really need an answer to the last post...thanks


----------



## Timmyjg6

From what i remember its L times W times Depth in centimeters devided by 4 equals gallons. I came up with about 24 gallons. Not sure if its right but thats what i got..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

so i'm safe ordering a 40 gal ???? why do they make 120 gal....thats a big flood table


----------



## Timmyjg6

Actually no, i was wrong sorry... I found the formula... Its...
Length (in.) x width (in.) x height (in.) /231=gallons... So
72 (in) x 48 (in) x 6 (in)= 20'736/231= 89.77 Gallons So That would be with the tray full of water. Good luck for you...


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh

why dont you do a 6 or 8 5gal DWC  instead of ebb&flow


----------



## Timmyjg6

Id do ebb & flow before DWC. Faster growth.


----------



## lyfr

right on Puff,  incredible!  very happy you went E&F and i think you will be too.  that will be quite a sight when that table is full with 2kw beamin:hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

whats the average veg time in hydro??? 4-5 weeks ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

lyfr said:
			
		

> right on Puff, incredible! very happy you went E&F and i think you will be too. that will be quite a sight when that table is full with 2kw beamin:hubba:


like i said,...INDUSTRIAL GROW ROOM...:holysheep: Whats the average yield from a setup like that ?? can i look forward to atleast 2-3 lbs. ? i'm going for mega super gnarly quality but a decent quantity would be a really nice bonus


----------



## CasualGrower

Lookin great Puff.... I have a build in progress atm also... But alas it is hunting season so I guess my attic is on hold till all the deer here are dead LOL.....  You are implementing a LOT of my ideas though.

Can't wait to see those monsters start in there. 8)


----------



## lyfr

I had a 2x4 tray,  stuffed between 12-21(best yield was 18) of various indica strains, 400w-regular bulb, I always got at least 7 oz with the best bein 9 oz.  I dont count the air-buds on the bottom.  with all that light you can let yours get bigger, I flowered mine at 6-10in...mostly around 8in.  I cant even guess at what you'll yield but i'll find out in a few months


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

anyone ever heard of leo being tipped off because of extremely large(price &bulk) hydro equipment order shipped via UPS....i'm about to place a big one ....


----------



## New_2_Chronic

IMO I would make it more than one order...Do you know where it is coming from? If its not going through customs or anything I dont think youll arise suspecion...

And FYI, my neighbor works for UPS and he told me if you send a package overnight it will never touch a HUB, where all the scanning and inspecting takes place.

hydro equip is perferctly legal if you are in the states so even if someone knows whats in the package they would still need more than just that....I wouldnt worry about it...

How big an order we talkin?


----------



## slowmo77

a friend of a friend of mine got bust just the other day for sendin stuff to the grow site address. he was usin the USPS and im not sure what he had sent but they got him, still don't know what he's charged with but its federal or thats who came in and got him. make me nervous about sendin anything to where i grow. just becareful bro.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> IMO I would make it more than one order...Do you know where it is coming from? If its not going through customs or anything I dont think youll arise suspecion...
> 
> And FYI, my neighbor works for UPS and he told me if you send a package overnight it will never touch a HUB, where all the scanning and inspecting takes place.
> 
> hydro equip is perferctly legal if you are in the states so even if someone knows whats in the package they would still need more than just that....I wouldnt worry about it...
> 
> How big an order we talkin?


2 large hydro systems(e&f),2 1000w digitallight systems, 3  6" 440 CHM fans, 2 carbon filters, nutes, grow media,everything icould possibly need to grow hydroponically.... the order is shipped from very close and i always get it the next day(i don't do next day but it's so close)


----------



## New_2_Chronic

yeah slo... dont ever get anything shipped USPS...They pretty much scan every package because every package touches a HUB.

Puff....I just dont know what to tell you man.,... thats alot of stuff... 

IMO I would order the lights and everything on one order then the two hydro systems on another....Thats just me but im a paranoid person...

Since it isnt going that far, and you usually get the stuff overnight I would say the packages wont/dont go into a HUB. From what I understand from my neighbor the small junction points where packages route through do not do any type of scanning, or dogs or anything...They (UPS) only does those types of things at thier HUBs. If its going somewhere that can be reached by truck within 16-18 hours then the package never stops moving and most likely will never touch a HUB...

Good luck with your order dude...let us know how it works out.,...


----------



## New_2_Chronic

Hey Puff,

How bout an update? did you get your stuff?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

actually yes, well most of it . i broke it up into several orders starting with the stuff for the veg room...most of it just got here 2 hrs ago...heres a pic of the room so far..still need the ultreflect


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

so fellow hydrowers, does it look set up right ???the pump i got is overkill at 1056 GPH....gotta add another drain....can i sprout seeds in this table or do i need a humidome/tray to start ???


----------



## tn_toker420

wow puff...that room is awesome man ...i can only imagine the buds you're gonna have now ... So how's the seedlings doing right now ??? keep it GREEN puff...


----------



## New_2_Chronic

looookin sweeeet!:hubba:


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh

looks good  man i just redid mine too


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Sweet setup Puff, that room is going to make you smile everytime you walk into it!!


----------



## Killertea08

Dude this room looks so sick!!! with all that light in there you should have a dedicated line for a window a/c for a closed system or have your exhaust timered for co2 man.  With all that light man co2 would so rock!!!:headbang2:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

well there is a door  for the veg room but i stay to stoned to hang it...the veg room also has it's pwn carbon filter and ventilation system. since i keep my inside temp at a range the MJ can easily thrive in , i'll just pull air in from the outside room and that should maintain a comfortable temp within the grow rooms...floralicious grow efin' stinks !!!!..i'll prolly want to use a small carbon scrubber in the outer room as well


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

well guys, i finally got some seeds started....still dont have any PH up or down or my ppm meter yet but it'll be here tomorrow...heres some pics of the veg room so far..these pics are of the vetilation system..passive intake with 180 cfm can fan and carbon filter for exhaust..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

you'll notice that i took a variable speed tower fan and hung it sideways to provide airflow over the plants as well as to cool the lights...still gotta redo the mylar that i put in there temporarily...


----------



## godspeedsuckah

:holysheep:  *_fell right over the chair i was pulling up, hit my head on the floor, woke up and pulled that chair up. Now Im ready _


----------



## NorCalHal

Looks GREAT so far Puff. Nice job.


----------



## slowmo77

man you got it hooked up! lookin good, i hope you get results like you did the first grow.. im sure you'll do even better this time. good luck Evil twin


----------



## NorCalHal

I take it Puff you have got your flood timing down?

Does the exhaust from the Veg go into the same room as the passive intake? 
Thats really no big concern, for a veg and the lighting you have.

But...When you make your 2000w flower room, make sure you exhaust BOTH the room and the Light exhaust out of the house. An attic or some other creative way can work. Just be sure not to place your exaust outlets anywhere near your fresh air intake. And with 2000w, you will want FRESH air from outside, rather then another bedroom if at all posible.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

_*where there's a will, there's a way*_


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I take it Puff you have got your flood timing down?
> 
> Does the exhaust from the Veg go into the same room as the passive intake?
> Thats really no big concern, for a veg and the lighting you have.
> 
> But...When you make your 2000w flower room, make sure you exhaust BOTH the room and the Light exhaust out of the house. An attic or some other creative way can work. Just be sure not to place your exaust outlets anywhere near your fresh air intake. And with 2000w, you will want FRESH air from outside, rather then another bedroom if at all posible.


i figured as much on the veg room ventilation, but as for the flower room, i plan on intaking air from the outer room to cool the lights and output throught the attic,ans for the actual room ventilation, i plan on installing a roof vent with a 440 cfm can fan for intake and another 440 fan exhausting into the attic...also it'll be another 440 cfm fan to cool the lights.. PUFF MONKEY means PERFECTION !!!OH,...and the flower room will have 2 large cabon filters in it to keep the stink out of my attic.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i've also changed my mind on the table size for the flower room...i'm going with 2 3x3x7" instead of a 4x6x6".......i'm gonna need the extra room to work..i love my job


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

also there is a large window 2 ft away from the intake for the veg room..i supose i could skip the roof vent and just open the window..


----------



## greenfriend

I would try to have enough fans to clear the air in the grow room at least once per minute.  It will help keep heat down and reduce the need for supplemental Co2.  Or run a AC unit to keep the whole room an even temp all day


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

greenfriend said:
			
		

> I would try to have enough fans to clear the air in the grow room at least once per minute. It will help keep heat down and reduce the need for supplemental Co2. Or run a AC unit to keep the whole room an even temp all day


2 440 CFM can fans will clear the room in about 17 seconds at full power


----------



## tn_toker420

WOW Puff...Up and Runnin' in no time... Those tables are gonna look even better after ya get some purdy ladies up in there  ... Any update on the seedlings ???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great PM.:hubba:  Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going. :aok: *


----------



## NorCalHal

I don't think you are going to need 2 Carbon filters man. Which ones were you looking at?

I am not quite understanding your venting of the flower room.

Lets talk lights first. You are going to have a 6" hole to the outer room which will be your "in" for the aircooled lights., then thru the 2 lights, to the 6" can fan,then exhausting out of the room to the attic. All ducted and with lights sealed. Correct? If this is , that is great. You are pulling air from outside the grow room, thru the lights, and out of the room. You will not need a carbon filter for this set up.

For your Room exhaust, you have a 6" canfan with what Carbon filter? What size? So this will be a str8 run to the attic correct?

So I only see a need for 2 can fans and one filter for the flower room.

The way you have your rooms built, if you leave that window open, fresh air will be constently drawn into the "outer " room. So, you can just make a 6" hole from the flower room to the outer room for a passive fresh air intake. You can also use a can fan to push air in if you already have it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

you hit the nail on the head norcal...cept for the passive intake...by my calculations, a 440 cfm 6" fan in exhausting a 312 cubic ft room will cause quite a bit of negative pressure unless i cut a sqft hole for the intake so i'm adding another for intake to equal things out....i'm not gonna use a carbon filter for the lights..lol..i don't think the filters are rated for 440 cfm..more like half that so i'm gonna use 1 fan for 2 filters and exhaust that into the attic...sound good ???.......               ......the fans are only 424 CFM...my bad


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

heres a link to the fan/filter combos
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52609 
i'm gonna get 2 of em'


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great PM.:hubba: Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going. :aok: *


   MY FIRST MOJO EVER !!!!THANK YOU TBG


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

I GOT POT AGAIN!!!!...well, almost..after getting my tds meter and cal solutions i re-calibrated ans started over...here are my sprouts 6 days after busting"ground"....i'm using GH 3 part with diamond nectar,floralicious bloom,grow and i got some chi for the hell of it...my tap PPM is 130 but after i PH'ed it , it went down to 100....is that normal??? how does adding PH crystals lower TDS ???anyway,i try to keep the ph at 5.5 but it drifts upward slightly from time to time..i mix my solutions to a TDS of 600 for this stage and thats it...so far so good...this is really easy ...after initial setup   cleaning 150 liters of hydroton in a bathtub kinda sux....btw those are 5" net pots


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

more pics of my work space


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

and for those of you looking for an easy way to raise and lower large light boards, a mini block and tackle makes it near effortless


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

so does everything look right ???


----------



## DomsChron

*HECK yea puff monkey! All the hard work is starting to pay off!

try and keep pH around 5.7 or 5.8 in hydro setups. 5.5 seems a LITTLE acidic, those babies look a little light green though. After the pH balances out you will notice fast new darker green growth! Don't add nutes yet!

I second that TBG! GREEN MOJO MOJO MOJO!!!!*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

my ph meter sux !!!!! it's the hanna champs model....i want the other one they make...the red one that reads temp too


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i've already added nutes...total 470-500 ppm


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

also it seems i have to adjust ph after every "on" cycle...what gives????


----------



## papabeach1

ya puff   you got nice grow room setup..  IMO  if you stick with DWC You would not have to worry about order anything from UPS... I got my from wal mart..
plus low electric cost too  that way I see it..   also  EBB flow does make room little crammed.. also IMO for EBB flow is great for green house..which I will do the setup later.. with original rock wool slab from lowes..  I'm not sure yet.. I'm trying to stick with what in my belt.. my mothers and start with clones..in DWC  I only have one DWC which holds 36 plants of mothers.. (not all pot plants but tomatoes/roma/cherry toms. too)  I will get 2 more DWC for the clones.. so what I'm saying if you deal with clones and DWC  you gonna have endless of harvest!!  like mass prod


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

greenfriend said:
			
		

> I would try to have enough fans to clear the air in the grow room at least once per minute. It will help keep heat down and reduce the need for supplemental Co2. Or run a AC unit to keep the whole room an even temp all day


thats a good idea...i'm gonna get a small window unit and block off the floor vent in the room and weather strip the main door.....thats an easy ,low cost fix for the environment i aim to provide


----------



## wakebud77

All i have to say is WOW . Green Mojo for staying out of public eyes Seriously but the grow setup looks great. I cant wait to start up another grow but ive been a lil cash strapped lately. Best of luck and keep us all updated.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

heres a few more pics....they're doing fine but i think they could grow a little faster


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

2 more


----------



## DomsChron

*Their growin GREAT Puff. Calm down, it's thinking like that that OVERFEEDS plant's *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

thanks man,... i will feel alot better when my new PH meter gets here.....again:NEVER BUY THE HANNA CHAMPS PH TESTER..that little yellow P.O.S.....i have absolutly no problems with the hanna water proof TDS meter i bought


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

well guys , here it is... proof of how easy E&F hydro really is...this is my first hygrow and my ph meter is broken.....they are still growing strong..lots of branch development and some really fat stalks!!!


----------



## lyfr

great room Puff, thanks a lot.  Now I got like 5 more things to do in mine...I thought I was done (again) till I saw this.  I'll be dreaming flood and drain now (too bad i won't remember). And in conclusion I would like to say:holysheep:


----------



## DomsChron

*Yea, lyfr your grows gunna be sick too man!*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

ok, so if i go redo my res, what should i clean it with, what ratio should i add the 3% h2o2 at???please help so i can go do it now


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*The young ladies are looking great PM. :aok: How come ya got 3 empty pots in there? *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

only one is empty, but not for long...i'm sprouting 3 more right now and will  take the best of those....any idea on the h2o2 ratio ???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn PM i wish i could give you an answer on that but i haven't a clue. Never tried growing hydro and really never did any major reading on it. I'll send a PM to one of our members and see what he says.  *


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn PM i wish i could give you an answer on that but i haven't a clue. Never tried growing hydro and really never did any major reading on it. I'll send a PM to one of our members and see what he says.  *


thanks man, thats awesome of you....as you can see, they are a little too big to start over now....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

where is NoRCaL HaL when you need him...i'll bet he's off "doing pot"lolol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

more fatness !!!!...man these are growin' as fast if not faster than my soil grow...these pics are 10 days from seed !!!!! it'll be close but i bet i have christmas budz...looks like i'd better order the stuff for the flower room really soon.


----------



## andy52

sorry puff,i do not remember what strain you are growing?could you refresh my sad arse mind,lol they sure look good.very,very nice setup too


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

(drum roll....) BAGSEED!  again.......gonna try to get a mom out of these..i'm sure i'll get some good seeds some day....i know it does'nt make a whole lot of sense to spend 1000's of $ on the rooms and then grow barf seeds but i just don't know about ordering seeds to the house....not when my mother lives with me too


----------



## Runbyhemp

Looking great Puff ... they look really happy.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

these pics were taken two days before the day after tomorrow......i say 20 more days and then off to the flower room      
                                                                :holysheep:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

ok,.....how much 3% h2o2 do i need per gallon to keep me free of res muck....it's smelling like a dank basement right now......tell me or they'll die......and it'll be your fault....can you live with that ?????


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

puff bump


----------



## spacecake

WOW WOW Puff  You gone big time in short time......Looks great Very "Handy Man"

Peace to Ya looks like excellent job


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Dude sorry about the whole cop thing, that sucks big time.  I enjoyed watching this thread...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i think this is the last time i'll be able to look at these pics without crying....they were just starting to smell like that early skunk....i think i may have a few more recent pics on my camera at home but i havent been there yet...i'll post em if i do...they were looking really really good...can't wait till next time


----------



## papabeach1

this journal will not end..

screw LEO...

if I ever seen Tenn cops around here.. they will be sorry.. you have my word..
they have no soul.. they can just take the rap.. yea I understand I know it's wrong..  can't they quit and get a real job ? that will save your time.. man   this is so wrong man..   they need to quit their job  and make it right..   I got some friends that live in one road  swarm of redneck that has more guns than cops has in my county.. they are ready and loaded..   come on... they has a tale when sheriff came in  and never come out..  so come on.. for real.. yall leo  please quit the job.. for real..


----------



## DomsChron

*I shot the sheriff!!!

But I did not shoot the deputyyy...*


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Did you manage to get the last pics from your camera?


----------



## smokingjoe

:holysheep: :watchplant:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

all these plants are dead.....stupid cops.....


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_

how did u get caught man?


----------



## tn_toker420

Frickin' cops...Sorry to hear about ya losin' your ladies and the whole mess w/ everything... Haven't been around in a good while, having prollems myself at the moment...but wow, those girls are a real loss man, i'd cry too ... Hang in there man, i'm about to throw up the last pics i took of my crop and i guess it'll be the end of my journal too... it was a pretty successful crop i guess...keep it up and keep it GREEN my friend...


----------



## smokingjoe

Did they bust uop your grow space or just take the plants?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

kinda both, but they did'nt take anything other than the plants and like 17 pipes and bongs....everything else is in working order..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

crazy what went through ur head when u knew u were gettng raided i would of ran and packed me a bowl


----------



## maryjane2029

is it just me or did your explanation of what happened get deleted or something? I recently got busted, I feel for ya man, I am a little jelous tho, they took about $4k worth of stuff from me, including all my girls. Id like to hear your story tho, keep your head up


----------



## Real78

I would buy some Solar panels to not bring to much heat to your house IMO.


----------



## 2small

I'm curious as how they found out too.  It looks like that post has disappeared.


----------



## thc is good for me

This is why your are supposed to follow the laws and get your medical card so you can tell the cops to shuv it up there ???.


----------



## Smot_poker

some people don't live in medical states...


----------



## dirtyolsouth

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> This is why your are supposed to follow the laws and get your medical card so you can tell the cops to shuv it up there ???.





			
				Smot_poker said:
			
		

> some people don't live in medical states...



Do you get so blinded by your med mj status that you don't see the MILLIONS of growers still out here in the 'real world' getting persecuted and prosecuted and imprisoned EVERY day for this majestic plant in the same country that you live in?  OVERGROW we will...

And Paul McCartney was in SOME group before Wings too...? 

Peace!


----------

